# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Traveller IQ Challenge

## Rtyom

It's just cool.   http://www.minijuegosgratis.com/juegos/ ... ?3c95=9c27 
This is a multi-level challenge that measures your traveller's IQ through easy-to-hard tasks where you need in a limited amount of time to find cities, places of interest, etc. on the worl map by clicking as close as possible. 
Good luck! 
And don't forget to share your best results.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ух ты, мне очень понравилось. Особенно то, что внизу пишут всякие сведения о названном месте.
Сыграла два раза уже, но результат приблизительно одинаковый. Буду тренироваться дальше.  ::   А Европа такая мелкая, что там почти наугад тыкать приходится, я в Португалию просто не могу попасть. )))

----------


## basurero

123   ::  
Карта должна быть побольше. Если не знаешь точно где находится город, а знаешь в какой стране он, то можно просто щелкнуть в центр страны, и во многих случаях, оказывается, что указанное место очень близко к настоящему!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> 123

 IQ - 123 ? Wow. ))))

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  123     IQ - 123 ? Wow. ))))

 Я не ожидал, что так много моих досадок окажутся верными! 
А все-таки мне придется попытаться еще раз, потому что я не набрал достаточно баллов, чтобы пройти в последнюю часть!   ::

----------


## kt_81

I missed York/UK by only 12 km!!   ::   
And afterwards a Pacific island by 14000+.   ::  
Extremely cool, but way too time consuming.

----------


## Leof

дааааа...  ::   
101

----------


## gRomoZeka

> дааааа...  101

 Не переживай, я тоже ни разу не набрала больше 110.   *basurero*, наверное, очень любит географию.   ::

----------


## Оля

А где эти цифры смотреть - 123, 101, 110?... Мне выдаются какие-то многотысячные числа.

----------


## Leof

Смотри в последнем меню, где предлагается попробовать заново. Там невзрачненько так указано. 
Очень это занимательная штука. Тёма, блгдарю!  ::

----------


## kt_81

В конце теста. На каком уровне тест закончится, зависит от набранных очков. Чтобы например попасть в 9 (или 10, не помню) уровень, надо набрать 35000. Но в любом случае, в конце показывают traveller IQ.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А где эти цифры смотреть - 123, 101, 110?... Мне выдаются какие-то многотысячные числа.

 После сообщения об окончании игры нажимаешь 'Continue', и появляется окошечко, где указаны Final score, Final level и Traveler IQ.

----------


## Leof

Уфф. Сто десять.
Меньше спешил, а там, где не знал, на удивление срабатывает интуиция. А с мелкими странами вообще просто - главное, знать где они находятся. Канада - чего она такая большая она? 
Самое сложное - это Африка (кроме северных стран и ЮАР попадаешь с точностью до континента), и просто невозможное - это малюсенькие острова, в которые попадаешь с точностью до полушария.. или планеты.  ::

----------


## scotcher

That was doing the rounds last week at my work. 
I beat level 12 after about ten attempts, with a score of something just short of 600k and an IQ of 135. "World" isn't the only game available though, if you go to  http://www.travelpod.com/traveler-iq/game1  
you'll see links at the bottom to the others, which are 
World 
North America  
Europe  	
World Capitals  	
Canada
Asia 	
UNESCO Sites 
Africa 	
Latin America
Oceania/Australasia
Flags of the World 
Photos of the World
USA Challenge  
Amazing Race 
I haven't played them all, but I can tell you that Europe gets fairly obscure quite early, and I defy anyone to get past level 9 on Flags of the World with cheating or fluking it.

----------


## xRoosterx

::  Level 9 on Flags of the World? Try Level 3!

----------


## VendingMachine

БОЙАНЧЭГ 
Подобную тему видел года так 3 - 4 назад, и уже тогда мне орали боян!

----------


## scotcher

> Level 9 on Flags of the World? Try Level 3!

 Remember you have to click as close as possible to the capital city, not just on the country.

----------


## Leof

cool

----------


## Rtyom

> БОЙАНЧЭГ 
> Подобную тему видел года так 3 - 4 назад, и уже тогда мне орали боян!

 Ничто не ново под луной.  ::

----------


## basurero

> Ничто не ново под луной.

 Kлёво, какой английский вариант этой пословицы? Я забыл.  
There's nothing new under the sun? Это правильно? 
почему в русском луна а в английском солнце?

----------


## Leof

I believe it's not a proverb, but a quote. It'd be no wonder if it's quoting Shakespeare or Byron. 
Or Pushkin.
It seems very much like моност*и*х - a one line long rhythm  *edited*: yes, that was what I mean, so thank you again *basurero*!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I believe it's not a proverb, but a quote.
> I will no wondeer if it's quoting Shakespeare or Byron. 
> Or Pushkin.
> It seems very much like моност*и*х - a one line long rhythm

 Смахивает на Библию. Но порылась немного - и, оказывается, фразу эту приписывают Карамзину, но наверняка в западной традиции есть свой аналог, т.к. мысль, в общем-то, напрашивается.  ::  
ЗЫ. Вот, нашла: сама фраза (точная формулировка) взята из стихотворения Карамзина "Опытная Соломонова мудрость, или Выбранные мысли из Екклесиаста", написанного в подражание святой книге.  
В первоисточнике мысль выражена так: "Что было, то и будет; и что делалось, то и будет делаться, и *нет ничего нового под солнцем*. Бывает нечто, о чем говорят: "смотри, вот это новое", но это было уже в веках, бывших прежде нас".  
А у Карамзина – вольная фантазия на эту тему: "*Ничто не ново под луною*: Что есть, что было, будет в век; И прежде кровь текла рекою, И прежде плакал человек".  *basuero,* it explains why in English it's "under the Sun" (a direct quote from the Bible), and in Russian it's "under the Moon" (a quote from Karamzin's poem).

----------


## Leof

Воот оно что! 
Спасиб тебе, гРомоЗека, за информацию.

----------


## basurero

> Смахивает на Библию. Но порылась немного - и, оказывается, фразу эту приписывают Карамзину, но наверняка в западной традиции есть свой аналог, т.к. мысль, в общем-то, напрашивается.  
> ЗЫ. Вот, нашла: сама фраза (точная формулировка) взята из стихотворения Карамзина "Опытная Соломонова мудрость, или Выбранные мысли из Екклесиаста", написанного в подражание святой книге.  
> В первоисточнике мысль выражена так: "Что было, то и будет; и что делалось, то и будет делаться, и *нет ничего нового под солнцем*. Бывает нечто, о чем говорят: "смотри, вот это новое", но это было уже в веках, бывших прежде нас".  
> А у Карамзина – вольная фантазия на эту тему: "*Ничто не ново под луною*: Что есть, что было, будет в век; И прежде кровь текла рекою, И прежде плакал человек".  *basuero,* it explains why in English it's "under the Sun" (a direct quote from the Bible), and in Russian it's "under the Moon" (a quote from Karamzin's poem).

 Спасибо Громозека. Очень интересно!    

> I wonder (or did you mean "It'd be no wonder") if it's quoting Shakespeare or Byron.

----------


## giovanni

> Level 9 on Flags of the World? Try Level 3!

 maybe you should have paid attention in school...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

112   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx   Level 9 on Flags of the World? Try Level 3!   maybe you should have paid attention in school...

   ::   The flags of Africa and Southeast Asia had a very small place in our cirriculum.

----------


## giovanni

> Originally Posted by giovanni        Originally Posted by xRoosterx   Level 9 on Flags of the World? Try Level 3!   maybe you should have paid attention in school...        The flags of Africa and Southeast Asia had a very small place in our cirriculum.

 aha... i hear you bro.  I dont know if i will ever learn them, or want to!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by giovanni  maybe you should have paid attention in school...        The flags of Africa and Southeast Asia had a very small place in our cirriculum.

 You learned flags at school?!   ::   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

Ja, only some of them though. We never had a exclusive 'flags  of the world' lesson, though.

----------


## Dogboy182

where does it show you the IQ? 
anyways - 26227 points - level 10

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

They only show it if it is over 70  :P

----------


## Dogboy182

well considering i was never more than 200k away from anything till level 10, if that is the case then that game is retarded picky.

----------


## Leof

Как вам это удаётся? Или вы просто дурите нас? 
Я плаваю на Африке и валюсь на островных государствах, которые находятся всегда в другом океане. Ну и Канад*а* с США - уж больно оне большие.

----------


## Оля

Очень больно промахиваться мимо Dili...........   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

I like geography? 
I just had a hard time with Africa because they're names change more often than hippies bash Putin.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Geography is fun! And notice that Dogboy and I are Americans   ::

----------


## basurero

Интересно, сколько набрала бы блондинка из другой темы...   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Geography is fun! And notice that Dogboy and I are Americans

 Американцы, которые знают русский язык, немножко русские.   :P

----------


## Leof

У нас на форуме просто самые отборные американцы. :P 
Как-то раз мой родственник устроил шуточное соревнование в компании его друзей и нескольких американцев (вся компания - доктора), кто больше назовёт городов России и США соответсвенно.
Американцы уверенно назвали два города: Москва и Санкт-Петербург.
После небольшого обсуждения добавили город Сибирь. Этим, правда, они и решили ограничиться. Ну, русские назвали гораздо больше американских гродов. Решили дать американцам возможность справедливого реванша, но и в случае с писателями русские сильно обогнали американцев. Вобщем, русские победили. 
На youtube много роликов про опросы на улице - очень уморительно, но там русские не отстают от американцев в узости своих познаний.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Geography is fun! And notice that Dogboy and I are Americans     Американцы, которые знают русский язык, немножко русские.   :P

 Для того, чтобы выучить язык, надо понять менталитет людей, чей язык ты учишь. Разумеется люди, соприкасающиеся с чужой культурой намного развитие своих соотечественников, живущих только местными заботами.

----------

